# Great Pasture and Livestock Blogs



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Great livestock and grazing blogs

I wanted to mention a few great blogs to check out on livestock and grazing. The two young folks that write them are graduate students at the University of Kentucky (Jesse Bussard) and University of Tennessee (Ryan Goodman). The blogs are ...

Pearl Snaps' Ponderings | A Pennsylvania Cattlewoman's View from the Range

and

Agriculture Proud

Add them to your read list and also follow them on twitter...you will be glad you did.

In addition, they are the folks behind HayTalk Chat on Twitter...follow @HayTalk and hashtag #haytalk...hope to see your around the social media circuit!

Be Safe on the Farm and Ranch...Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone.


----------

